# how do i return this?



## cuneiform (Mar 8, 2011)

ok, i was stoopid. i bought this dog from the box store because i had credit and it was cheap and it said it did HVLP and airless also. i haven't tried the airless setting yet, but using the HVLP half, the gun has broken twice, the airhose is leaking, and i sprayed about $200 of very nice special-order lacquer and lacquer-thinner all over my shop. some of it landed on the cabinets.

i'm wondering if anyone has used a spray gun for a half a job and returned it. what do i say to the manager? i'm not one of those guys who gets a tool and returns after the job. this thing has obviously not undergone rigorous testing in any way. it doesn't perform in the manner described on the box.

what do i do? it cost almost $400.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You may not have to tell the manager anything. Return it for the reasons you stated, tell them why if they ask. As long as you're not violating any return policies, it should be a non-issue.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

cuneiform said:


> ok, i was stoopid. i bought this dog from the box store because i had credit and it was cheap and it said it did HVLP and airless also. i haven't tried the airless setting yet, but using the HVLP half, the gun has broken twice, the airhose is leaking, and i sprayed about $200 of very nice special-order lacquer and lacquer-thinner all over my shop. some of it landed on the cabinets.
> 
> i'm wondering if anyone has used a spray gun for a half a job and returned it. what do i say to the manager? i'm not one of those guys who gets a tool and returns after the job. this thing has obviously not undergone rigorous testing in any way. it doesn't perform in the manner described on the box.
> 
> what do i do? it cost almost $400.


cuneiform,
There is no shame in returning a tool that is defective. I have a problem with folks that buy a tool, use it for a a short job and then return it 'claiming' it did not work. I worked for Delta/Porter Cable, and later Black&Decker, in the fool reconditioning department, and found many tools with no defects, just minor usage. This practice raises tool prices for all of us. If the unit is as described, you should have no problem returning it for a credit on a more useful(and hopefully better built) unit or a refund. Time is critical, most box stores limit the return time, and you may end up dealing with the manufacturer if you exceed this limit. If it's bad, take it back. 
And that's my 2 cents...


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

mickit said:


> cuneiform,
> I worked for Delta/Porter Cable, and later Black&Decker, in the *fool* reconditioning department, and found many tools with no defects, just minor usage.


I'm sure that was an innocent typo seeing that the f and t are so close together, but if it was a true Freudian slip...I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I agree with knott and Mickey, the tool is not what it is supposed to be so back it goes.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree. If the tool does not perform to the standard that it advertises, then you should not be keeping it. Return it and get your money.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

cuneiform said:


> ok, i was stoopid. i bought this dog from the box store because i had credit and it was cheap and it said it did HVLP and airless also. i haven't tried the airless setting yet, but using the HVLP half, the gun has broken twice, the airhose is leaking, and i sprayed about $200 of very nice special-order lacquer and lacquer-thinner all over my shop. some of it landed on the cabinets.
> 
> i'm wondering if anyone has used a spray gun for a half a job and returned it. what do i say to the manager? i'm not one of those guys who gets a tool and returns after the job.* this thing has obviously not undergone rigorous testing in any way. it doesn't perform in the manner described on the box.
> *
> what do i do? it cost almost $400.


Really don't matter much as long as it is within 90 days of purchase but you pretty much already said it in your question.

This thing is broke and doesn't do what it says on the box. Can I please have a refund. Here's my receipt.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Seems like a non issue. They sold you a dud, take that sucker back.


----------

